
PDsurF: a PDF viewer that manages PDFs as they are being viewed - rezafmk
http://pdsurf.com
======
wodenokoto
Keeping track of PDF's is a mess, so nice to see someone trying to deal with
it.

I would like to better understand where the PDF's are stored. In their cloud?

It's nice that the introduction video uses a "generic" OS, but I would like to
see how it looks in the real world. The UI in the video is very crammed.

